# How people see budgies



## Jesska

So someone I know popped in for a visit tonight and met Kowhai for the first time. He was birbing about, grumping at me for his seed, and being his general social playful self. I held him while I talked with the acquaintance who had never seen him before and expressed her surprise at how friendly he was. Then she said something I've heard at least twice now from two separate people who've met Kowhai.

"Wow, he's like a _pet_!"

The sentence both makes me laugh inside, but also feel a bit sad. What is everyones thoughts on this? The fact that so many people seem to be surprised at how birds can be family members and friends (and even if not tamed, still loved and spoiled as members of the family).

I don't know if it's the general and sad state that most birds live in small cages and are sadly neglected - and that that's how most people who are exposed to birds see as the norm. Or could it be that while there is lots of advertisements, tv shows, and general knowledge for dogs and cats, there is an under-representation of birds? That cat's and dogs are seen as companion animals but birds are not thought of as companions?

I'm not really trying to make any point or anything. I just find it fascinating as this phrase keeps getting said to me over and over. Has this happened to anyone else? What is your response?


----------



## Hunterkat

What gets me is "Wow your birds are so spoiled!" just because I have a nice large cage for them. Yeah, that cage is big but you should see how happy they are to have all of that space! I kept Tetra in a cage that was a little smaller than the minimum for quarantine and I was so sad when I realized that's what most people keep them in, it's so small. Also, "you feed your birds vegetables?!" Yes, it's a necessity so they can be healthy. I haven't had anyone say "Oh then they're like a pet?" to me, but I understand the frustration.


----------



## Cody

Don't get me started I could go on about this subject at length. Many people are ignorant about birds, I think poor little budgies are very under appreciated and I feel that the ease of acquiring them and their low cost is a lot to blame, people see them as throw away pets because they are cheap if purchased through a big box store that gets the birds from birdie mills. It sickens me to see that pet stores even sell those very small cages and do little if anything to educate prospective owners on what is best for the bird. So many are sold as first pets for children without even the thought of ever taking them to a vet should they get sick or ever letting them out of the cage for exercise. Thinking about this subject really puts knots in my stomach, it makes me so sad and mad at the same time.


----------



## S1m0n

People just don't seem to realise how intelligent budgies are. Dot our budgie girl is out with us all day and just goes in her cage at night. Me and my partner take it in turns to go out so she is never left alone, very few people seem to understand why that is necessary but she calls even if we are in a different room for a moment. Unfortunately I think too many here in the UK think it's ok to have a Budgie and just keep it in a small cage and feed tril!


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree with you, it's maddening how people consider price to be the determinant of how much a life is worth. Budgies are not disposable pets nor are they in any way less of a bird than a more expensive parrot, or less of a pet than a cat or dog. 

Despite our efforts on Talk Budgies, it's hard not to think about all the poor little birds out there who are cooped up their entire lives in horrible living conditions and treated as decorations and not individuals. 

However, it's good that at least we know and value our own little ones and do our best to spread the knowledge people need to care for their own birds in the same way we try to. :grouphug:


----------



## justmoira

Most people I encounter will ask me if they are expensive. I tell people they are expensive in money but more expensive in time. Then I launch into my 'don't get a bird' speech that usually will put people off getting them. Those few who are still wanting to get a bird usually are bird people in the making  
They also ask me if they are messy or smelly. I don't know where the smelly comes from; maybe from people who don't take proper care of their birds so their cages smell? I don't like to think about it. 
This is why I don't let my two have babies. I know I take amazing care of them but I don't want 6+ birds and quite frankly I don't trust anyone in my area to take as good of care of them as I do, you know?


----------



## RavensGryf

Lots of bird prejudice out there. Any kind of bird, but I see what you mean especially with inexpensive and plentiful budgies. It’s very frustrating that many people won’t even consider seeing birds as intelligent animals capable of emotion and individual personality, and worthy of being cared for as one would a dog or cat. Many non-bird people see birds (even the larger parrots) more like vermin, or some sort of lower life forms just because they aren’t mammals. Maybe it’s the fact that they’re so physically different from us mammals that people just can’t relate, and don’t want to. Those people sure are missing out, and it’s their loss!


----------



## Jesska

Hunterkat said:


> What gets me is "Wow your birds are so spoiled!" just because I have a nice large cage for them. Yeah, that cage is big but you should see how happy they are to have all of that space! I kept Tetra in a cage that was a little smaller than the minimum for quarantine and I was so sad when I realized that's what most people keep them in, it's so small.


I know! Due to an injury Kowhai got, my vet had me buy a SUPER small cage (34x26.5x51cm) for Kowhai to be quarantined in so he could heal without moving around too much. It's too small for a bird to even be remotely happy in! (Though funnily enough, Kowhai refuses to sleep in his regular cage at night, he only wants to sleep in his quarantine cage in my room. I don't know if I'm being cruel by letting him have his way with that inhumanly sized thing!)



Cody said:


> Don't get me started I could go on about this subject at length. Many people are ignorant about birds, I think poor little budgies are very under appreciated and I feel that the ease of acquiring them and their low cost is a lot to blame, people see them as throw away pets because they are cheap if purchased through a big box store that gets the birds from birdie mills. It sickens me to see that pet stores even sell those very small cages and do little if anything to educate prospective owners on what is best for the bird. So many are sold as first pets for children without even the thought of ever taking them to a vet should they get sick or ever letting them out of the cage for exercise. Thinking about this subject really puts knots in my stomach, it makes me so sad and mad at the same time.


I'm sorry to bring up an upsetting subject.  I completely agree with you. My parents surprised me with a budgie when I was 8 -they got it on a whim because it was so easy to obtain, and I was given no information on how to properly care for my bird aside from a bag of seed and a small cage. I feel so much guilt for how much my ignorance hurt my poor first budgie...I hope I can make up for it somehow...



S1m0n said:


> People just don't seem to realise how intelligent budgies are. Dot our budgie girl is out with us all day and just goes in her cage at night....Unfortunately I think too many here in the UK think it's ok to have a Budgie and just keep it in a small cage and feed tril!


I think that's a worldwide thing. People are always surprised that Kowhai sleeps in his cage or stays there when we are out, but mostly lives outside of it.



StarlingWings said:


> I agree with you, it's maddening how people consider price to be the determinant of how much a life is worth. Budgies are not disposable pets nor are they in any way less of a bird than a more expensive parrot, or less of a pet than a cat or dog.


Yeah, sadly people equate price with 'quality'... :'(



justmoira said:


> Most people I encounter will ask me if they are expensive. I tell people they are expensive in money but more expensive in time. Then I launch into my 'don't get a bird' speech that usually will put people off getting them. Those few who are still wanting to get a bird usually are bird people in the making


Yes! Kowhai cost me $45 to buy for his little self (but in reality he's priceless!  ), but has cost me HUNDREDS in proper cage, toys, vet care, etc.



RavensGryf said:


> It's very frustrating that many people won't even consider seeing birds as intelligent animals capable of emotion and individual personality, and worthy of being cared for as one would a dog or cat.


So many people I've met, talked to, etc, are honestly shocked because they really have never considered birds to be emotionally intelligent. I live in New Zealand, which nearly ALL native wildlife is avian. So people here do know more about birds, yet are just as scared of/unaware of them. I've come across lots of people scared of birds here. I know it's easy for me to be shocked since I'm the crazy lady who tries to make friends/learn about every bird I see, but it's stil sad to see...


----------



## philw

And..........budgies along with all birds, as late model dinosaurs, are living now, along side of we humans.


----------



## Jo Ann

Hi Star and Julie and all of TB members. It is a long time and I have missed you all a lot. How things have changed since 2011. There has been a lpt of learning By TB members and by those who just pass by.I am amazed by the
abundant awareness expressed on TB. I remember Deborah and many staff members who put in long hours Saving birdy lives and going on adventures to 
bring birdies to safe homes and yes, even help police capture bird kidnappers and bring birdies safely home. What an amazing experience! Yes, there will always be a lot more to do, but look at the wonderful tools and people who have been members and those who have added and help educate potential bird parents. So much LOVE!!!and patience and beautiful birds to share. People like Lyn and Indigo in Australia we get to make friends all over the world. We only have 13 budgies now and one of them is Tweedle ,a sky blue pied, American and the very first budgie that we invited into our home nearly 12 years ago. I truly miss raising those amazing tiny chicks and celebrating first flight day . There are sad memories of losses we all have shared, even
when people in extended family or at work seem so insensitive to the pain we feel in our hearts, We are blessed to have the support of other TB members to assist in the healing process. 

Celebrate the wonders we have all shared here on TB.

Many Blessings to All members of TB.

Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lovely post, Jo Ann. We've missed you tremendously as well. Your wisdom and knowledge has given all of us much needed insight into the best practices in caring for our beloved budgies

Many humans simply don't take the time to understand that every mammal, reptile, amphibian and bird is a unique individual with it's own personality. Too many people think of animals as being *less intelligent* than humans when, in fact, each class of animal has it own strengths and gifts -- they are simply different than those humans possess.

I've found that lack of exposure to the wonders of the world has increased with the boom in technology. Rather than going outdoors to explore all the wonders of creation, many people spend their days with their phones, computers, tablets, etc.
Children are not taught to love and respect the creatures of the world the way they once were.

In taking the time to help educate those we come in contact with, each of us has a role to play in bettering the conditions of our little feathered friends.

Many of my human friends have commented, after meeting and becoming acquainted with my birds, "Gee - I never realized how each one really does have a personality all its own."

I view this as tremendous progress.

Planting the seeds of awareness, watering them regularly and tending them consistently can help spread the knowledge and wonder regarding these darling little creatures we know and love so dearly.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Jo Ann ! It’s so good to see you here! 
You have helped countless budgies and their people all over the world with your wisdom and thought provoking posts.. and you’ve really been missed.. :hug: Take care, and hope to see you soon .


----------



## Goldenwing

I agree with you about how people view birds, especially budgies. Many people are surprised by how smart my bird is and how much she can do. They think I am silly to love her so much and talk to her and play with her like I do. Fortunately, some have changed their opinion after learning more about budgies. I always think that Phil says it well, "budgies are a lot of parrot in a little package." We could even say that they are a lot of pet in a little package.


----------



## JRS

Going slightly off on a tangent here, but I usually don’t manage to get as far as explaining what I get out of having budgies for pets. The main opinion I come across (with albeit polite and carefully chosen words) is, ‘It’s cruel to keep birds as pets. Birds should be free to soar the skies.’

The opinion usual softens slightly when they realise the size of their cage and the amount of time that they’re free to choose to come out of it. 
They’re usually surprised to hear that my budgies often decide to climb rather than fly, and that flying long distances in the wild is something they do for necessity rather than pleasure. 
Would it be fair of me to ask “Is it cruel to put a collar and leash on your dog; how would you feel if you had to wear those? Or am I just anthropomorphising? ”

They then appear bewildered by the effort put in to give them a healthy interesting diet, the variety of toys, encouraging foraging etc. “Wow, all that for a bird?”
Well, I want to give my pets the best I can, I wouldn’t want to be cruel, would I !

The next question is, ‘Don’t they just poop on everything?”
Not really no. They don’t tend to poop mid-air and they have preferred landing spots that can be made easy to clean up. Even when they do poop, it’s tiny and with one swipe of a wet wipe it’s gone. Much less offensive than picking up dog or cat poop.


----------



## RavensGryf

Well said Julia. The attitude of people described in your post above is so irritating. Of course that attitude exists all over the world unfortunately. Too bad people have no idea how intelligent birds are. Not just parrot species, but corvids (crow/raven family) and others as well.


----------



## PlumpyParakeet

Growing up I had parakeets and a cockatiel and they mostly stayed in their cages. As I kid I tried to take them out and let them fly around the room, but they were not tame at all and I really didn't know how to work with them. Meanwhile I had a friend with a tame cockateil and I was in awe at their relationship. My view has always been that birds are difficult to tame compared to cats and dogs (this is changing, as I write this with Plumpy hanging out on my shoulder). I think a lot of people have this view point and that might be part of the difference in opinion. Maybe birds are viewed more as wild animals which people tend not to see as individuals but generally as "nature". I think the same can be said for farm animals, who are also not viewed as individuals or capable of being a human companion. 

I have had a dog in the past and currently have cats. Bird poop (in the cage and in the house when they come out) is way easier to clean up and less smelly than a litter box!


----------



## RavensGryf

I think your observation is correct PlumpyParakeet, as far as how people see birds. As prey animals, they ‘seem’ to have less of a personality, and seem to be only an uncivilized, wild, flighty animal. Basically vermin-like. Unless they’re really understood, worked with, and tamed/trained. That’s when people say “wow”.


----------



## S1m0n

Even wild birds you can see the personality, we have a seagull that visits most day calls us for some food. Lots of wild birds of all sorts around where I live it's lovely to watch them and to suddenly see a young one with its parents. Seagulls also nest on the roof of the building where I live so every summer we have to keep an eye as young ones can fly down and not get back up. Thankfully the local RSPCA have a facility where they take them in and look after them until they old enough to fly away.


----------



## Blingy

You're so right about the wild birds S1mOn. I feed all the local wild birds (cockies, rosellas, king parrots & doves mainly) and at first I just left food out in the feeder and the birds would come and eat once I was inside and out of sight. Now though, they wait for me to get up in the morning, all sitting on my veranda railing. They will eat from my hands and one even comes when I call it's name (buddy). What started out as just a few wild birds, in a few different species, has now exploded into a countless number as the parents have returned with their youngsters. My budgies' cage is just inside the door and they love to watch the 'big birds' and talk to them from the safety of inside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1m0n

Yes Dot loves watching the birds outside she gets very excited by them. How amazing to see wild parrots that must be awesome and to take food from your hand really does show the intelligence level. Do you get wild budgies in your area too?


----------



## Blingy

S1m0n said:


> Yes Dot loves watching the birds outside she gets very excited by them. How amazing to see wild parrots that must be awesome and to take food from your hand really does show the intelligence level. Do you get wild budgies in your area too?


Unfortunately, I haven't seen any wild budgies where I live but my son said there are loads of them where he works. He tried sending me pics but of course, they were taken from a distance and just looked like tiny dots in the grass. I've asked him to keep trying to get photos for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1m0n

Blingy said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't seen any wild budgies where I live but my son said there are loads of them where he works. He tried sending me pics but of course, they were taken from a distance and just looked like tiny dots in the grass. I've asked him to keep trying to get photos for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be an amazing sight to see them in the wild but also the parrots where you are. Here it's Magpie's, blackbird's, Jackdaw's and of course the tiny birds like Robin's.


----------



## Blingy

S1m0n said:


> Must be an amazing sight to see them in the wild but also the parrots where you are. Here it's Magpie's, blackbird's, Jackdaw's and of course the tiny birds like Robin's.


We get the Magpies and Blackbirds and a few tiny birds that fly really fast. I wish we got Robins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweettreat

Out on my back porch, I have hung a hummingbird feeder for many years. It's always in the same spot. One year I moved the feeder where it would be out of the rain and sunshine. It was just inches away from the usual spot. 
The hummers had trouble finding the feeder and would fly away. So, I showed them the new location by just standing by it. I thought they would just buzz away with me standing there but somehow it worked. As then they started using it.
Even the tinyest birds have their own personalities.


----------



## Birdmanca

What your visitor said to you was just his opinion. I believe dogs, cats, birds and other pets have in their home are like family and are surely the households pets. What you heard was simply an odd remark from your visitor.


----------



## S1m0n

sweettreat said:


> Out on my back porch, I have hung a hummingbird feeder for many years. It's always in the same spot. One year I moved the feeder where it would be out of the rain and sunshine. It was just inches away from the usual spot.
> The hummers had trouble finding the feeder and would fly away. So, I showed them the new location by just standing by it. I thought they would just buzz away with me standing there but somehow it worked. As then they started using it.
> Even the tinyest birds have their own personalities.


Wow that's a great story yes I believe all animals have personalities for sure.


----------



## Mipha

I've never met anyone who seems to think budgies are, well, actual pets. They're not seen as pets like dogs or cats are. 

Most people I know just keep their budgies in a cage 24/7, feeding them low-priced seed and cleaning their lining every week. I never understood the fun in that. Isn't part of the fun of a bird interacting with it? They just talk to it through the cage when they pass by but otherwise ignore it. 

I get seen like an extremist because I always say that budgies should be let outside their cages. That's basic bird knowledge but everyone scoffs at me. The whole "Professionals don't know anything. I know how birds work because I've owned them before" stance.


----------

